# Group buy question



## Talltim (Dec 6, 2017)

I really appreciated the CSUSA group buy that hcpens organized back in July. Do these happen only when a person volunteers to be in charge of one or are they a routine occurrence?

I was love to participate in another one. The prices were great. Richard did a great job on the one he organized.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 6, 2017)

I posted a thread in Group Purchase Research to gage interest in a Buy.


----------



## Talltim (Dec 6, 2017)

Now there is timing. You must have posted while I was typing mine.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 6, 2017)

It may be difficult to get one going because of the time of year.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 6, 2017)

They happen when someone decides to run one. They are not a routine part of IAP.


----------

